# حصريا اغنية احلف بسماها وبترابها



## crazy_girl (25 يوليو 2007)

*احلف بسماها وبترابها*** لابيع شبابيكها مع ابوابها

واخلي خرابها اعجوبة*** ويقولوا الرجل خربها

لا ابيع مصانعها وشركاتها*** واغرف اموالها واهربها

احلف لاجوع اولادها ***واشحتف من الهم فؤادها

وابدد ثروات الامة ***واخلي لصوصي اسيادها

وابيع مواردها لاعدائها*** واخليها تغرق في فسادها

راح تمشي دايما في النازل ***وها ازيد فيركودها وسوادها

_______________________________

احلف بايامي الى قضيتها*** كاتم انفاسها ومهجتها

لاضيع شعب المحروسة*** وما اسيب تعريفة ف جعبتها

احلف بحياتي لادمرها *** لو حتى ها ارتب خرجتها

وامشي انا والحزب واولادي*** نبكي وياكوا فيجنازتها

الضيعة دي شيء من املاكنا*** ومعانا سند مليكتها

لما عبيدها يفتحوا فينا*** ها نقول تخرب منلحظتها

لو مات سكان المحروسة*** تحيا الاسرة مع اذنابها

الاسرة بنت دولة عظيمة*** والعز اهو ماشي فيركابها

_______________________________

احلف بولائي لامريكا*** ورئيسها الى مطلع عيني

لاخلي المنطقة دي خرابة*** واضيعها ما بينه وبيني

امريكا اولى بثرواتها*** من جدة لحد السكاكيني

دا ولائها معشش ف فؤدي ***مكتوب بالعافية علىجبيني​*


----------



## BITAR (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حصريا اغنية احلف بسماها وبترابها*

*المفروض تكتبى المؤلف الجديد للاغنيه*
*زعيم الحكومة الالكترونيه*
*شكلك سبتى الترفيهى *
*ودخلتى*
* على الشبابى*
* وسيبتى الشبابى*
* ودخلتى *
*على السياسى*
* خايف عليكى*
* تخشى ............................*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حصريا اغنية احلف بسماها وبترابها*

ههههههههههههههههههه
اخش ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انطق بسرعة


----------



## kamer14 (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حصريا اغنية احلف بسماها وبترابها*

هههههههههههه مش عارفه هتخشى ايه :smil13:


----------



## crazy_girl (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حصريا اغنية احلف بسماها وبترابها*

هههههههههههههههه
لا عارفة بس ربنا يستر
هههههههههههههه
ميرسي ياقمر ياحبيبتي لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## nana25 (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حصريا اغنية احلف بسماها وبترابها*

خلاص انا عرفتك على حقيقتك وبتقوليلى انك ساكنه فى ابو زعبل خلاص بقت واضحة جدا ويراها اى كفيف ههههههههههه

كده يا شرين ده مكنش عشمى فيكى انك تطلعى منهم​


----------



## crazy_girl (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حصريا اغنية احلف بسماها وبترابها*

هههههههههههههههه
هش يابت من هنا
ميرسي يانانا ياقمر لبلاغك عنى
هههههههههههههههههههه لما اشوفك بس
ميرسي اخدنا بركة


----------



## nana25 (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حصريا اغنية احلف بسماها وبترابها*

انا مبلغتش عنك هما اللى عرفوا مكانك على طول من كتر اللى بتكتبيه هههههههههه

اخدنا بركة يا شرين​


----------



## crazy_girl (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حصريا اغنية احلف بسماها وبترابها*

هههههههههههههههههه
ماشي يانانا متنسيش العيش والحلاوة بقي
بس لما اشوفك بس
اخدنا بركة تانى
ههههههههه


----------



## meraaa (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حصريا اغنية احلف بسماها وبترابها*

*ههههههههههههههه معاكى حق فى كل اللى قلتيه
خلاص البلد بتتباع وبتتخصص للى يسوى واللى مايسواش ههههههههههههه
مش بيعيد نصحى بكرة نلاقى الاهرام وابو الهول وبرج القاهرة وحى بولاق اتخصخصوا للاجانب هههههه
شكرا ياقمر على القصيده الرائعه دى *​


----------



## crazy_girl (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حصريا اغنية احلف بسماها وبترابها*

العفو ياميرا ياقمر انتى تؤمري
وانا مبسوطة انى لاقيت حد معايا فى المعتقل
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ياباشا لمرورك ومشاركتك نورتى الموضوع


----------



## shadyadly2009 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

يا قوم لا تتكلمو ا  ان الكلام محرم من اراد منكم ان يعيش مكرم فليمشي لا سمع له ولا بصر ولا فم (نصيحه  ) دع الملك للمالك


----------



## روماني زكريا (21 ديسمبر 2009)

الفنان الجديد/ crazy_girl بدل من عبد الحليم حافظ​​


----------



## cupo (17 ديسمبر 2010)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## النهيسى (18 ديسمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه
رووووعه
شكرا جداا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*جمده قوووي*

*تسلم ايدك*​


----------

